

Open Science Summit occupies Computer History Museum (Mountain View, Oct. 22-23) - kanzure
http://opensciencesummit.com/?hn=1

======
kanzure
live stream: <http://fora.tv/live/open_science/open_science_summit_2011>

transcripts from open science summit 2010:
<http://diyhpl.us/wiki/transcripts/open-science-summit-2010/>

